# Pic of B14 rear suspension



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone have a picture of the B14's rear suspension??? I know it's a solid rear axle, but that's about it.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *Anyone have a picture of the B14's rear suspension??? I know it's a solid rear axle, but that's about it. *


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march02/stromung.shtml


----------

